# Electric Motorcycle range



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

SriramG said:


> Hi
> I am starting on a electric motorcycle project. But want to know how to calculate the top speed and range of the motorcycle.
> 
> Motorcycle weight :130Kgs
> ...


Hi Srir,

I don't think it's possible with those numbers. You might benefit from looking at other eMC conversions. See EValbum search page for motorcycles. There might be a few in our DIY garage. 

Regards,

major


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

2 kW is less than three horsepower... about the power of the smallest gas engine found on a lawnmower. Does it seem reasonable that this much power can push a motorcycle through the air at 100 km/h? Without doing any drag and power calculations, that just seem wildly unreasonable to me. A 50 km/h top speed might be a more reasonable expectation.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Does your motorcycle look like this?
http://ecomodder.com/blog/diy-aero-fairings-honda-125cc-motorcycle-214-mpg/

If not unlikely


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

rmay635703 said:


> Does your motorcycle look like this?
> http://ecomodder.com/blog/diy-aero-fairings-honda-125cc-motorcycle-214-mpg/
> 
> If not unlikely


Excellent article.

I note that the 125 cc motorcycle managed just under 100 km/h in stock form, and just over that with the first round of mods... on 9 HP (6 kW). The full streamliner uses about half the fuel, so it has about half the drag and 100 km/h would still need about 3 kW. Anything close to 100 km/h on a 2kW motor in this bike seems unlikely to ever happen... at any current.


----------

